# picture of Ethan



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Praise the Lord I received this picture yesterday and today I had this text from Charity

Ethan is feeling pretty good this morning. lets bring on 2017!!!
God is so good- next appointment is on the 12th- steroids and IVIG
They will also see if the chemo is successfully bringing down his B cells


without a doubt I know it's from prayers. HOW CAN I EVER THANK YOU ENOUGH FOR ALWAYS BEING HERE WITH PRAYERS AND WORDS OF ENCOURAGEMENT, little Ethan is home now:chili: I haven't talked with her today but I'm sure he's so glad to be home and no more pokes as he calls IV'S


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor baby, he looks exhausted. So he is going home for a couple of weeks? Charity and Fernando must be exhausted too. Hopefully he is on the way to recovery.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Ethan looks so precious. Bless his heart. Thank goodness, he is back home.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless his heart. It's great he is going home. Prayers for Ethan and his family.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So precious!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Poor little guy!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Poor baby. There's nothing I hate seeing more than a child in s hospital bed. I'm so glad to hear that he's able to go home. Yes, positive thoughts and prayers do work-I believe that:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:

Happy New Year!

Sending lots of love xoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Paula - what he, his parents and you have all gone through. But there's nothing in the world more important than to help him. Happy sweet Ethan is home. Prayers continue from me to him, always. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Pool little dude. I'm glad he's able to be home now, that's got to make him feel better. Seeing sick children breaks my heart.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula,

When I look at the cookie picture, it seems he is not as bloated as he was. How much have they been able to reduce the steroids? He looks so much healthier.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Paula,
Your little Ethan has been thru so much, I pray that he will be healed by God. He looks so little in that bed. Bless his sweet heart.
Praying for him.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> Poor baby, he looks exhausted. So he is going home for a couple of weeks? Charity and Fernando must be exhausted too. Hopefully he is on the way to recovery.


Walter because they live driving distance from Children's Hospital he will be able to go for treatments and then go home. It's when he has chemo treatments that he is in the hospital, it's all about his insurance, he was denied chemo treatment last year, :angry: his doctor and the hospital were able to convince the insurance company he needed treatment. Can you believe it



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Ethan looks so precious. Bless his heart. Thank goodness, he is back home.


Marie he is so so brave, he's my little hero:wub:



sherry said:


> Bless his heart. It's great he is going home. Prayers for Ethan and his family.


Sherry thank you for your prayers 



maggieh said:


> So precious!


Maggie, he's so smart, so serious, he wants to be a garbage man or a doctor when he grows up. We found on Amazon little garbage man pj's :HistericalSmiley: he loved them



edelweiss said:


> Poor little guy!


Sandi he's a strong little guy, but very serious



kd1212 said:


> Poor baby. There's nothing I hate seeing more than a child in s hospital bed. I'm so glad to hear that he's able to go home. Yes, positive thoughts and prayers do work-I believe that:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:
> 
> Thank you Kim he made sure to take his make a bear, bear to the hospital with him, I ask him the name of his bear, he looked at me seriously and said Ethan:HistericalSmiley:like I should have known that
> 
> ...


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

My Prayers will continue for little Ethan (Happy 5th Birthday Ethan) that he begins to heal and that 2017 will be the start of a blessed and Happy New Year for the entire family and that he will not longer have to go to the Hospital and his health improves.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> My Prayers will continue for little Ethan (Happy 5th Birthday Ethan) that he begins to heal and that 2017 will be the start of a blessed and Happy New Year for the entire family and that he will not longer have to go to the Hospital and his health improves.


 

Oh yes Thank you so very much. Today is his birthday:chili: I wish I could celebrate it with him. I did send his birthday gifts home with his mommy and daddy. We will call him tonight. Thank you for wishing him a happy birthday I'll share that with him.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm glad to hear that Ethan is home now Paula, he looks so precious there in the bed, but so happy he is feeling better and now home.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Ethan is such a brave little guy. He's lays in my prayers.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

That picture breaks my heart...I pray to God this year is better than the last year for Ethan.
Sending love to you all Paula.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Bless his little heart. 
Continued prayers for your precious grandbaby and family
XOXOXO


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Prayers for Ethan that he continues to heal and get better now that he is home again with his family. May the Good Lord Continue to put his arms around him during this time and always.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula, I agree with Walter that Ethan looks exhausted and that Stephanie and Fernando must be stressed and exhausted too. 

I'm so glad that he's home and no more pokes, he has been through so much and it just doesn't seen fair that he must go through more, but as we know, life isn't always fair.

Continuing to pray for this little guy. He's so tough.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Maglily said:


> I'm glad to hear that Ethan is home now Paula, he looks so precious there in the bed, but so happy he is feeling better and now home.


 
Brenda he is so little, he's home but not feeling so well.



Lacie's Mom said:


> Ethan is such a brave little guy. He's lays in my prayers.


 
Thank you Lynn, he needs all the prayers he can get.



maddysmom said:


> That picture breaks my heart...I pray to God this year is better than the last year for Ethan.
> Sending love to you all Paula.


Thank you Joanne, my prayer is 2017 brings a complete healing for little Ethan




Pooh's mommy said:


> Bless his little heart.
> Continued prayers for your precious grandbaby and family
> XOXOXO


I wish he never ever had to have pokes, but unfortunately that's not the case. Thank you for your prayers, God hears all of our prayers. If it wasn't for you Cindy and others we would feel so helpless

QUOTE=Snuggle's Mom;4032218]Prayers for Ethan that he continues to heal and get better now that he is home again with his family. May the Good Lord Continue to put his arms around him during this time and always

.[/QUOTE]

I can NEVER thank you enough for your prayers



Lacie's Mom said:


> Paula, I agree with Walter that Ethan looks exhausted and that Stephanie and Fernando must be stressed and exhausted too.
> 
> I'm so glad that he's home and no more pokes, he has been through so much and it just doesn't seen fair that he must go through more, but as we know, life isn't always fair.
> 
> Continuing to pray for this little guy. He's so tough.


Lynn unfortunately he has infusion's on Thursday. More pokes.:blush: Charity and Fernando live in a state of exhaustion. But hope. God has his arms around little Ethan. Thank you Lynn for your prayers, they mean so much to us.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Continued prayers for your beautiful grandson.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Paula, Did Ethan have his infusion yesterday?
I hope that he is doing okay and all went well.
Prayers and big hugs....holding you All close and sending up Prayers of healing!!! 
Thank you God for wrapping this little boy and this family in your loving arms!:wub:
XOXOXO


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Poor little guy he has been through so much. I hope this treatment works and he can stay out of hospitals for good.


----------

